# Couple O' Productions..



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

So, I am putting together 2 breedings in the next few months, and I wanted to let the fam know what was going down..

They are both littermate breedings..

Mom



Dad



Here's the ped

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [522061] :: CAIN X KALI

And then there's

Mom



Dad



Here's that ped

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [491726] :: GOOGLY X LIL ANGEL

The unknown on the bottom is Peeks Blackie,

Cheers!!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

OOoooooOO the 1st breeding is DEFINITELY my style.  

Castillo top / Gator-Jeep bottom, lovin' that.

Man I'd love another one, but I just don't have the space lol.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck on the breedings HJ! Hope you get the dags you want from them.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty exciting HJ. Fantastic looking dogs. Thanks for sharing. Best of luck.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love the smirk on the dad. Good looking dogs! Cant wait to hear how they turn out.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Excellent dogs you've HJ, good luck with the breedings.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Good luck! Hope they're exactly what you're trying for!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words yall! All we can do is wait and see what happens :]

@ Matt - Hmm.. that's too bad! lol This eye to eye thing is still goin !


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Super nice breedings man. Let us know how things progress.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the second breeding  nice stuff!!


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

How did these turn out?


----------

